# What. Multimeter do you use?



## Ga foo 88

I was at sears the other day and noticed they sell fluke multimeters, and they are rather pricey. What. Multimeter do y'all use, and features/functions should I look for in buying a dmm?

The flukes they had were the 113, 115' and 177 iirc.


----------



## sniper5431

Fluke 87, 787. 430, 744
http://ca.fluke.com/Fluke/caen/Powe...e-Power-Meters/Fluke-430-Series.htm?PID=56077

For car audio something cheap and effective that reads DC, AC, Resistance is about all you need. Fluke is one of the more known names in the industry of electricity. Probably one of the more expensive as well. If you had a job you measured stuff every day I would only use a fluke. Let's face it the instrument protects your life. If you only measure once or twice a year, something not expensive and effective is fine.


----------



## nsaspook

Ga foo 88 said:


> I was at sears the other day and noticed they sell fluke multimeters, and they are rather pricey. What. Multimeter do y'all use, and features/functions should I look for in buying a dmm?
> 
> The flukes they had were the 113, 115' and 177 iirc.


If you work around cars the fluke 233(A) should be a great meter. I have a few at work I'm testing (non-A models, I run our calibration dept.) The detachable display is sweet.


----------



## tinctorus

I just ordered this one
Amazon.com: Fluke 233 Remote Display TRMS Digital Multimeter: Home&#133;


----------



## BKH

Fluke stuff is pricey but it's great. At work we use tons of Fluke products. I mostly use the 87. I also use the small one with the built in clip on amprobe, can't remember the model # but it's very handy. At home and on cars I use a Fluke 26. It's about 14 years old and going strong.


----------



## da Vinci

Fluke... bah.

I would go for the TPI 440 if you are into audio. Its a full featured multi-meter with a built in oscilloscope. It can be had for under $300.

Edit: For those that don't know, you would use the oscilloscope to properly set the gains on your amps and processors as well find the max volume before your head unit clips/distorts. Personally I just went with a $80 craftsman meter and I bought a Velleman HPS40 hand-held scope as it was a bit more featured as a oscilloscope, and even shows amplifier power. If I needed an all in one (and I may get one to keep in my cars tool stash) I would go with the TPI 440. Don't get me wrong, Fluke is nice, but unless you are working on equipment that decides if someone lives or dies, I assure you a cheaper alternative WILL suffice.


----------



## nsaspook

da Vinci said:


> Fluke... bah.
> 
> I would go for the TPI 440 if you are into audio. Its a full featured multi-meter with a built in oscilloscope. It can be had for under $300.
> 
> Edit: For those that don't know, you would use the oscilloscope to properly set the gains on your amps and processors as well find the max volume before your head unit clips/distorts. Personally I just went with a $80 craftsman meter and I bought a Velleman HPS40 hand-held scope as it was a bit more featured as a oscilloscope, and even shows amplifier power. If I needed an all in one (and I may get one to keep in my cars tool stash) I would go with the TPI 440. Don't get me wrong, Fluke is nice, but unless you are working on equipment that decides if someone lives or dies, I assure you a cheaper alternative WILL suffice.


(TPI 440) 1MHz 8 bit, don't waste your time. I keep a few of the cheap meters in stock for times when there is a risk of an equipment malfunction that could smoke a good meter. My calibration lab won't even try to issue a cert for most Velleman meters, too unstable. That said the HPS40 looks pretty good for the price. http://www.velleman.be/images/tmp/hps40 tech doc screen.pdf


----------



## CraigE

What about a benchtop O-scope?
Like this; PDS5022S 25Mhz Color LCD Scope + Accessories ($287.00) : Saelig Online Store
It seems like you pay a lot for the convenience of a hand held.


----------



## ryan s

Any recommendation under a hundo?

Went to use a cheap one yesterday to see if my distributor was bad or not, and it couldn't even get a measurement short of touching the probes together


----------



## da Vinci

ryan s said:


> Any recommendation under a hundo?
> 
> Went to use a cheap one yesterday to see if my distributor was bad or not, and it couldn't even get a measurement short of touching the probes together


I use a Craftsman Professional, a few of them can be had under $100. If you want auto ranging you can have one for $110. I didn't need auto ranging as everything I deal with is either 12 or 5 volts. My two co-workers both have Fluke meters... when we test voltage or resistances they read the exact same thing. Good enough for me. Just make sure whatever you go with has the features you need.


----------



## da Vinci

nsaspook said:


> (TPI 440) 1MHz 8 bit, don't waste your time. I keep a few of the cheap meters in stock for times when there is a risk of an equipment malfunction that could smoke a good meter. My calibration lab won't even try to issue a cert for most Velleman meters, too unstable. That said the HPS40 looks pretty good for the price. http://www.velleman.be/images/tmp/hps40 tech doc screen.pdf


I wouldn't use a Velleman *multimeter* either... but for what I use the hand held scope for(HPS40), it is just what I needed at a good price.

As far as Flukes go... I still don't think they are worth the money unless you are doing critical measurements. If you are in that position, you would know what meters to look at(as you said you have to get them certified), and would not be asking here. For a hobbyist, something like a Craftsman Professional will do just fine at half or even a third of the price. 

However, if money is not a problem, Flukes are very good.


----------



## Just_Crazy

Use a Craftsman Pro. If you check ebay from time to time you can get some good deals on craftsman, Fluke are the best but hard to get good deals on, and for as much as I use it Craftsman fit the bill.


----------



## dwaynecherokee

Greenlee or Craftsman have nice budget friendly options for DMMs.


----------



## Ga foo 88

I am mostly into home audio now. I would like a decent dmm to use on building diy speakers, assembling chip amp kits (prob class d/tripath kits), and repairing old school amps/receivers (I have a sansui 5000x now in need of new parts and repair). What multimeter would you recommend? Considering I know very little about what features would be necessary for these intended uses...

Thanks in advance guys.

I am considering a classdaudio.com build after I attempt to fix my old sansui receiver as a first project.


----------



## mears

Fluke 77 is my main meter. I have a handful of others.


----------



## basshead

Innova 3320 Equus Products, INC.

paid 20$

very basic but has never let met down when it come to measure voltage, resistance and continuity. Now i'm looking for an AMP probe addon.


----------



## cubdenno

for non critical usage, the ones from Harbor Freight will suffice. Have compared against my Fluke 87 and in low voltage, ohms etc.. It is good enough. I think I sent 29 or 39 bucks. if it gets broken/stolen/stops working you are not out a bunch of dough


----------



## tyort1

Craftsman for sure. Not too painful if you have a problem and it needs to be replaced.


----------



## ungo4

IIRC without running to look I think my meter is a Fluke 177 I got like 10 years ago. I used mine everyday for work then and I needed something that would last and not give me false readings. Also Fluke meters are warrantied for the life of the meter. There are also a whole group of different attachments and probes you can get for them to help make them more flexible. I've use other meters and I think you really get what you pay for with the cheaper meters. Fluke or another higher end brand is the only way to go IMO.


----------



## Mako312

Stupid Question. What are Multimeters good for?


----------



## turbo5upra

I picked up a basic one at lowes the other day to keep in my grab bag of tools since my other is tied up. It's a ideal, it was about 20 bucks, built well and comes with a temp probe.

works good in a pinch.


----------



## ZAKSGSR

Been using this for years and it works flawless.


----------



## nsaspook

Old Flukes don't die, they just keep on working. I just checked the calibration of my old field meter. Still right on the money.


----------



## Mike_Dee

Fluke model 29.


----------

